# Nuevas fotos de Chimbote



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

J Block said:


> Hola Steve! Wenas las fotos...como ya sabras, Chimbote no es una de mis ciudades favoritas, le falta harto...pero bueno, espero que algun día llegue a mejorar esteticamente...y que los mamarrachos desaparezcan.
> 
> Gracias x postear las fotos!


Jajajajajaaa, ya se que no es tu favorita. Bruno, cual de la cuidades de provincia te gusta mas?

No se que tan correcto sean estos datos pero lo pongo porsia.
Aca un link con un resumen de la ciudad.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ebesness said:


> Jajajajajaaa, ya se que no es tu favorita. Bruno, cual de la cuidades de provincia te gusta mas?
> 
> No se que tan correcto sean estos datos pero lo pongo porsia.
> Aca un link con un resumen de la ciudad.


Aver...el Cusco de hecho...y quizas Arequipa.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

*Mas fotos..*

Por fin me mandaron el resto de fotos.....

Avenida Pardo:









Comienzo de la Avenida Pardo:









Avenida Galves (una de las mas transitadas):









Comienzo de la Avenida Bolognesi:


















Parte de la bahia:









La Isla Blanca:


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Buenas fotos, a Chimbote aun le falta, pero se ve que estan tratando de mejorar la ciudad.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

ebesnes, estoy un poco desilusionado de Chimbote esta bien feita la ciudad ,pense que era un poco mas desarrollado , pero como tu me dijiste tu muestras la realidad y eso vale, la calidad de las fotos estan muy buenas lo que no le ayuda es el clima nublado eso es lo que le quita puntos no solo a Chimbote sino a varias ciuades costeras como:
Lima, Chiclayo, Trujillo,etc
Pero igual a nombre de todo incascrapers agradesco tu apoyo con las fotos


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

rafo18 said:


> ebesnes, estoy un poco desilusionado de Chimbote esta bien feita la ciudad ,pense que era un poco mas desarrollado , pero como tu me dijiste tu muestras la realidad y eso vale, la calidad de las fotos estan muy buenas lo que no le ayuda es el clima nublado eso es lo que le quita puntos no solo a Chimbote sino a varias ciuades costeras como:
> Lima, Chiclayo, Trujillo,etc
> Pero igual a nombre de todo incascrapers agradesco tu apoyo con las fotos


Grax. Me gustaria que alguien me conteste por que ahora quiero saber la verdad. Lima se fundo en 1535, pero ya habia gente en esa zona antes de eso? Alguien sabe mas o menos cuando? El punto que quiero hacer es, decir que no esta mal mi cuidad para apenas tener 251 a`nos desde que llegaron las primeras familias en 1755 (aprox). Como se vera chimbote cuando tenga la antiguedad de Lima? Se que le falta mucho a mi cuidad crecer para estar 'decente' pero no les parece que no esta mal para ser relativamente nueva comparandola con otras cuidades grandes del pais que son mucho mas antiguas? Agradeceria sus comments  .........


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno, Comas tiene a lo mucho 50 años y luce igual que Chimbote, con la diferencia que comas no tiene mar, sin duda al ver las fotos me dio la impresión de estar viendo imágenes de Lima Norte.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

uhm, pues creo que si pudiera poner a cualquier cuidad del pais cerca a al costado de Lima, creceria mucho mas rapido por el fuerte comercio y demanda que hay a comparacion del resto del pais.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

si, chimbote me hace recordar en algunas zonas a lima. Me seria agradable ver fotos de Nuevo chimbote (tengo mucha curiosidad). pero de todas maneras muchas gracias ebeness.


----------



## pipo2277 (Sep 22, 2005)

ESTOY ACLARANDO UN POCO MAS LAS FOTOS PARA QUE SE PUEDA APRECIAR MEJOR....


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

uno mas:


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Gracias por resumir todo en uno.


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

se ve que se quiere ordenar chimbote, de a pocos el progreso llega al interior,buenas fotos.....ahora, hagan algo con ese monigote pintado que pasa como un monumento al pescador, es verdaderamente HORRIBLE!!!!


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Jajaja, si es horrible. Hubieras visto el que pusieron antes de ese. Lo mandaron a cambiar por este, que esta mejor al anterior creeme. Igual preferiria que no pongan nada.


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

bueno, ni Lima se libra de huachaferias de ese tipo. Durante el gobierno del chino a los milicos se les ocurrio pintar el soldado que se encuentra en el monumento al soldado desconocido en el morro solar.....quedo convertido en un monigote de circo, pobres nuestros heroes y pescadores que les rindamos homenaje con semejantes huachafadas


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esa avenida ancha es idéntica a la avenida Perú en SMP.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Gracias Chimbotano por la fotos!!!

Porq están cuestionando mucho a Chimbote? acaso en las ciudades principales de Provincias hay bonitas y grandes avenidas q esten a la par con las avenidas de Lima; no lo hay.
La ciudad de Chimbote la conozco y es mas ciudad q Iquitos, Tacna, Pucallpa e Ica.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Cual avenida grande y bonita en chimbote?. :? bueno me parece que la ultima foto me hacer recordar a una avenida de lima, Gran chimu de San juan de lurigancho.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Nuevo chimbote es mas bonito yo estuve ahi una semana y es bacan. bueno al menos por donde yo estuve se veia muy bonito.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

libidito said:


> Nuevo chimbote es mas bonito yo estuve ahi una semana y es bacan. bueno al menos por donde yo estuve se veia muy bonito.


Cuando estuve en Chimbote fuí a un lugar llamado Buenos Aires...era una zona residencial bastante acomodada, según me dijeron, recuerdo que había un supermercado.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

*MAS FOTOS...*

Aca unas fotos mas que me mandaron. :runaway: 





































Dos fotos de la Plaza de Nuevo Chimbote, no se ve mucho en la oscuridad.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Está bien la plaza, aunque los edificios no guardan uniformidad, pero están acabados, creo que es allí donde está la nueva catedral cierto????


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 29, 2005)

Muy bellas las fotos de Chimbote, se ve moderna y limpiecita, cuidenla!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Lo mejor de Chimbote es como dice Liquid Nuevo Chimbote, al sur de los humedales. Ahora que he pasado por ah{i lo note, pero solo vi lo que est{a cerca a la carretera no vi que hay m{as all{a. Per se ve muuuuuuuuuuuuuucho mejor que el Chimbote original. Deber{ian arreglar igual el centro.


----------



## **Rape** (Jun 23, 2006)

a ver si se consiguen fotos del malecon que esta renovado y quedo bien!!!


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

**Rape** said:


> a ver si se consiguen fotos del malecon que esta renovado y quedo bien!!!


Me gustaria mucho ver como quedo el malecon, pero no hay nadie que este en Chimbote para tomar las fotos. Ahora lei que ayer comenzaron a renovar la avenida Pardo. En fin, me alegra que hagan algo por mejorar el centro antes que Chimbote cumpla sus 100 años. Les dejo el link de la nota, ahi sale una foto y la nota completa debajo. Saludos :cheers:


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Ebesness said:


> Me gustaria mucho ver como quedo el malecon, pero no hay nadie que este en Chimbote para tomar las fotos. Ahora lei que ayer comenzaron a renovar la avenida Pardo. En fin, me alegra que hagan algo por mejorar el centro antes que Chimbote cumpla sus 100 años. Les dejo el link de la nota, ahi sale una foto y la nota completa debajo. Saludos :cheers:



Yo trabajo Aqui en chimbote, voy a ver si me doy una escapada y tomo algunas fotitos..


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Muy chevere la piletakay:


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

alvarounplugged said:


> Yo trabajo Aqui en chimbote, voy a ver si me doy una escapada y tomo algunas fotitos..


Seria bravazo poder ver mas fotos, no hay "buen" material en internet. Si puedes toma fotos del malecon y plaza 28 de Julio, a ver como quedo. Saludos :cheers:


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

Particularmente esta ciudad me resulta bastante agradable.... mas alla de que algunos hagan notar la existencia de muchas construcciones sin terminar o a medio terminar...
Se nota que tiene mucho potencial y que esta por dar un gran salto.....me parece que se ve bastante mejor que otras ciudades peruanas de mas renombre y que la superan en poblacion segun mi humilde opinion...pero aclaro es solo mi opinion a la distancia y juzgando estrictamente la secuencia de fotos.....Chimbote es una ciudades con posibilidades ciertas de desarrollo....saludos cordiales amigo EBESNES


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Romanito, creo que todos piensan que su ciudad tiene potencial. Igualmente gracias por tu opinion. Pienso lo mismo, mi cuidad tiene potencial. No lo digo solo por ser Chimbotano, si no por como esta mi cuidad (nada mal para tener 99 años). Como se vera Chimbote cuando cumpla 200 años? Saludos


----------



## **Rape** (Jun 23, 2006)

tienes razon esperemos que sigan los proyectos px... si tmb lei que estan renovando 10 cuadras de la av. pardo y que en tres meses estara lista ahhh... tmb el estadio ya estan por terminar segun el alcalde dijo que en noviembre creo estara listo espermos a y ojala quq quede bkn!!


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Que lento avanzan la construccion del estadio de Chimbote pase de dia el sabado 5 de agosto despues de 0cho meses y la construccion parece que esta paralizada, si terminan ese estadio va a ser un gran progreso en infraestructura deportiva para esa
ciudad, la Avenida pardo desde la cuadra 10 hasta el rio Lacramarca esta muy descuidada con basura en su berma central que verguenza de autoridades municipales tiene esa ciudad se es pobre pero no sucio,los asientos a lo largo de esa berma central muchos no tienen sus losas creo que se las roban, eso si no habia nada de olor en la ciudad es una desgracia que el estado ni particulares invierten en esa ciudad cuanta falta de pavimento en sus calles con diez millones de soles se harian maravillas en cuanto a pavimentaciones y ornato en esa ciudad, hay recursos pero muchos se despilfarran.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Si es así como dices, esperemos que la situación cambie... Creo que recursos no faltan sino voluntad para hacer las cosas


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Si es así como dices, esperemos que la situación cambie... Creo que recursos no faltan sino voluntad para hacer las cosas


Yo diria que es corrupcion. Siempre sera corrupcion por que no hay nadie "capacitado" a cargo de la alcaldia.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Terminal Terrestre de Chimbote









Estadio de Chimbote


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

hay una avenida por donde pasan los buses q van a lima en chimbote q es bienn grande y bonita. hasta ahora no e visto fotos en este thread d esa avenida. a mi me gusto bastante.. era bien ancha y moderna..


----------



## flaming (Mar 11, 2007)

*Olap*

Ola amigos yo soy alguien q vive en nvo .chimbote .. bueno pues ! ahora pongan las fotos nuevas .. como chimbote esta cambiando y nuevo chimbote ... Les falta fotos de la avenida 28 de julio .. la plaza nueva q isiseron alfrente del hotel presidencial ... aun falt amas fotos y de nvo . chimbote tomen foto a la plaza mayor pero de dia y cuando este termianda la catedral 
tomen las fotos de las calle de buenos aires . los obalos .. y veran como cambio .. les aseguro q nvo . chimbote es mejor q chimbote ! ! weno el centro de chimbote ! seguridad las 24 horas del dia ... si algun ves bienen vengan a nvo chimbote y veran como es y seguridad aseguridada por el la policia y serenasgo de nvo chimbote .. ! weno si me consigo por hai una camara digital les pondre muchas fotos de lo q es nvo chimbote bye y cuidense xD!


----------



## RONINN (May 26, 2007)

FOTOS DE CHIMBOTE (NUEVO Y ANTIGUO)


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

que bonito chimbote!!!! me acuerdo que fui una vez cuando era chiquito por que mi abuelito era dueno de una flota de bolicheras, pero apestaba y no era tan bonito... pero parece que ahora ha mejorado un monton y se ve bien chevere...congrats


----------

